# Tv-out fungerar, färg sviker

## siggo

Hej!

Det är så att jag kör TV-out via mitt Geforce 2 MX.

Dock får jag ett fel... färgerna är rentutav kass i consolen sen jag satte i tvout-sladden i datorn. Det är en S-VHS kabel.

Jag startar själva tvouten med kommandot:

```
bash-2.05b# nvtv -t -r 800,600 -s Large
```

Öppnar jag en bild med kommandot:

```
bash-2.05b# fbi /home/user/bild.jpg
```

Så stämmer färgerna inte varesig på skärmen eller på Tv:n.

Startar jag en film från consolen via mplayer så funkar den hyfsat bra på skärmen, men tv:n bara flimmrar, dvs jag får ingen bild där.

Jag använder mig av GRUB.

Tacksam för svar!

----------

## patrix_neo

Hur ser dina inställningar ut i xorg.conf alt XF86Config ?

Antar du har följt anvisningarna i den README fil som kom med nvidia-drivern som är installerad? Ska ligga här:

/usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/README

Har själv ingen tv-out på mitt GF2 kort installerat ännu. Dock har jag tittat lite i x11-konfigurationen och sett man ska ha rätt upplösning för tv:n och dess HFQ och VFQ.

Vanligast är : HorizSync 30-50

                      VertRefresh 60

Använd dig av Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

Om du har Option "TVOutFormat" utan värde, så försöker den automatiskt hitta rätt format, vilket inte alltid lyckas. Värden som du kan använda är: "SVIDEO" eller "COMPOSITE"

Vidare förordas XFree86 4.3 eller senare.

Ta även en titt på den exempel filen för X11-konfigurering som finns i samma katalog, om du inte sett den innan vill säga.

Lite tips

----------

## siggo

Satt och fippla lite med det.

När jag kör igång nvtv och därefter spelar upp en film i xine så funkar bilden både på skärmen och på TV:n, fast färgerna är helt konstiga.

När jag kör en film i Mplayer så har bilden bra kvalitet på skärmen, fast då klarar inte TV:n av att visa den utan TV:n står bara och flimmrar. Hur löser man detta?

----------

## kadaver_

Era problem låter som TwinView-relaterade problem. 

Jag hade (ungefär) samma problem i början av min linuxkarriär. Efter många om och men hittade jag en enkel fix. 

Istället för att köra TwinView som körs via nvidia-drivrutinen så säger man helt enkelt åt xorg (eller XFree) att köra två skärmar på samma kort. 

Dvs lämna över dubbelskärmsansvaret från nvidia till X.

Det kanske låter krångligt men det är faktiskt ganska enkelt att få att fungera. 

Man har helt enkelt 2 av varje grej i .conf-filen (2 screen, 2 device och 2 monitor).

----------

## patrix_neo

Vad gäller mplayer finns det en växel som skickar streamen ut till tv:n

Tror den ska hete vo=tv eller något liknande. Vet inte om detta hjälper dig, men gör ett försök. Kör:

mplayer -vo help

Så ser du vilka som är möjliga att använda. Färgdjupet för monitor(tv) kanske ska ha rätt bpp setting? Finns i X11-konfig filen. Har du tittat på dessa något föresten?

Ta även en titt på hur mplayer verkar mot tv-out på http://www.mplayerhq.hu

----------

## patrix_neo

Detta är vad jag hittade som inställningar för nVidia GF2 MX/400:

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "GeForce"

        VendorName      "ASUS"

        BoardName       "nVidia GeForce2/MX 400"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        #Option         "NvAGP" "1"

        Option          "NoLogo"

        Option          "CursorShadow"  "on"

        Option          "TwinView"

        Option          "TwinViewOrientation" "Clone"

        Option          "MetaModes" "1024x768,640x480"

        Option          "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT, TV"

        Option          "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

        Option          "TVOutFormat" "Composite"

EndSection

```

----------

## kadaver_

mplayer klarar inte av att flytta videoströmmen från head1 till head2 på grafikkortet, det måste göras via X med DISPLAY-variabeln eller via xinerama eller dylikt program.

EDIT:

PAL-B har en HorizSync på 15.625 kHz och inget annat, så att köra med HorizSync 30-50 är samma sak som att hälla bensin på tv:n och tända på. (Lite överdrivet kanske, men det är definitivt skadligt)

----------

## patrix_neo

30-50 var vad dom förordade från Nvidia. Kan ju vara menat för NTSC tv sets? Vad som helst, var det himla bra att du varnade oss.  Som sagt följa TV-manual är inte dumt heller, om man inte vet bättre. *host*

----------

## siggo

Sådär, nu är det ordentliga färger både på skärmen och TV:n. Problemet nu är att bilden på TV:n inte är centrerad, men på skärmen är den centrerad.

----------

## patrix_neo

Ett val du kan göra med GF4+ chip kort är: 

Option   "TVOverscan"   "1.0"

Vilket inte hjälper dig...Får nog ställas in via TV:n?

----------

## siggo

Går tyvärr inte att ställa in via tvn heller.

----------

